# Looking for a Synodontis Sp. from teh Victorian area



## Craigthor (Jan 9, 2007)

Looking to add a synodontis sp to my Victorian tank. Looking for something that will stay smaller.

Here is what I have coming tomorrow:

Breeding group of Xyistichromis 'Kyoga Flameback' I believe 8-9 fish haven't been over to my breeders house to in abit to remember how many were in the group.

Also got 17 Lipochromis sp. 'Matumbi Hunter' coming in tomorrow. These are juvies and may need to stay in a 20H for a few weeks till the get a bit bigger.

Tank is a 120g 60x18x26.

Craig


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Craig
Actually no Synodontis species has been exported from Vic  toria lake
Yu have 2 species in the lake S.afrofischeri and S.victoriae
But I don't think they stay small when adults , the size is comprised between 15 and 25 cm long.
xris


----------



## Craigthor (Jan 9, 2007)

samaki said:


> Hi Craig
> Actually no Synodontis species has been exported from Vic  toria lake
> Yu have 2 species in the lake S.afrofischeri and S.victoriae
> But I don't think they stay small when adults , the size is comprised between 15 and 25 cm long.
> xris


Thanks, maybe I will just go with the Syn. Shoutedeni sp then.

Got my Lipochromis today 14 of hte 17 ordered arrived alive.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor (Jan 9, 2007)

Here are some pics. These guys are tiny yet so only time will tell. Also would liek to pick up like 5-10 more of these. Tank mates are undecided yet but really thinking of going with a group of 10-15 Xyistichromis 'Kyoga Flameback' or a similar sized group of Pundamillia Nyereri 'Makobe Island'.


































































Craig


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi thees are good tank mates to be kept with matumbi
good luck
xris


----------



## Craigthor (Jan 9, 2007)

What are the odds of the Mutumbi Hunter and the Pundmilla Nyereri hybridizing? Same with teh Hunters and the Kyoga Flamebacks? On a local forum there is a guy saying the wil hybridize. I figure since they share nothing the same chances are pretty slim. Not the same body shape, colorings, breeding dress, diet, etc...

Craig


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Re
Yu'll have no chances to see them cross breed, they are far in morphology and behaviors. Yu'll no worries about that. many Friends of mine keep these species with others without any hybrids coming.
xris


----------



## Craigthor (Jan 9, 2007)

One more question about possible crosses.

What chances are the Paralabidichromis Chromogynos going to spawn with a Pundamilla 'Blue Bar' Hippo Point? Love the looks of both and they both stay rather small.

Craig


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I kept H.chromogynos with P.igneopinis for years without having any hybrids, so the chances are very tiny to see such cross breed. P.sp"Hippopoint blue barr" can reach a 12-14 cm long so it's not that little for me  
xris


----------

